
Marketing for Engineers: Curated list of resources to grow your product - adamnemecek
https://github.com/LisaDziuba/Marketing-for-Engineers
======
nickpsecurity
Great list. People interested should also check out Barnacl.es which is a low-
noise site with lots of this kind of stuff:

[http://barnacl.es](http://barnacl.es)

Also, before a developer considers doing a startup, they might want to read
Clifford Oravec's write-up on how hard it will be constantly fighting
uncertainty and indifference. If you want a challenge, it's one of the best
ones to tackle, though. You might even get rich doing it. Might. ;)

[https://medium.com/@cliffordoravec/expect-everything-to-
be-u...](https://medium.com/@cliffordoravec/expect-everything-to-be-
unexpected-883642c0d7c)

Edit to add: Love his choice of opening picture to convey the feeling, too.

